# Help Table Saw for Husband!!!



## katmeau (Dec 6, 2012)

I am looking to buy a table saw for my husband for christmas. However we are on a limited budget so i can only spend around 200.00 i know its not alot but i was hoping to get some opinions on which one to get him. He is just going to use it for jobs around the house and small projects. He enjoys building things but i dont think he needs contractor quality 

i was looking at this one cause it is on sale 
http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...ercraft+Portable+Table+Saw,+15A.jsp?locale=en

or this one
http://www.homedepot.ca/product/ryobi-10-inch-portable-table-saw/918475

or http://www.homedepot.ca/product/ryobi-10-inch-portable-table-saw/918475

or
http://www.sears.ca/product/craftsman-md-10-opp-table-saw/609-000437871-28461

or
http://www.rona.ca/en/10-in-table-saw

PLEASE help me I have no idea what i am looking at or for and i would really like to get him a gift that is good quality and that will impress him


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

First off Welcome to the forum. once you give him his gift you can direct him here for new ideas and sharing knowledge. :thumbsup:

They are probably all about the same. The last link don't go anywhere except to get an app, the Craftsman has no detail info listed so I'm assuming its the same as the first two. Your second and third link are the same saw.

Maybe others could give you better info as I haven't looked at those portable saws in many years.

My opinion is what ever one you get the best deal on.

Not sure if it works in Canada or not but Home Depot at least most stores will match a competitors coupon. Harbor Freight has 20% off coupons in most of the woodworking magazines and in there published add papers. That could save you more money or allow you to save enough on a little better saw.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

For $200 my suggestion would be to give it to him in a card that gives him the OK to go buy a tablesaw. Looking at tools to buy can be pretty fun and he can select it himself based on his criteria. It would also open the world of used saws which can mean a significantly better saw. Many of us have bought used saws and happy we did. In this case I think it would make the difference between a fairly cheaply made job-site saw and a more substantial contractor saw that has more power and less vibration.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*you are looking at "portable table saws"*

deleted, see next post


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*you are looking at "portable table saws"*

Portable usually means lightweight, plastic, noisy, as a rule. However, Dewalt, Rigid, and Bosch make some nice upper level portable saws. I have a Bosch 4000 , earlier than the 4100, and it's a very fine saw, accurate, powerful and light weight.
In this link you will saw all sorts of portable saw. I would stay away from the Ryobi personally. Here's the link:
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=portable+table+saw

This is a good portable, but over your budget: Amazon.com: Ridgid R4510 Heavy-Duty Portable Table Saw with Stand: Power & Hand Tools

Your budget seems to be around $200.00. If that's the case, I would really look into a used cast iron table contractor type saw, rather than a portable. Craftsman, made by Emerson years ago, and Rigid are fine older saws. They are too heavy to be portable unless he's pretty strong. I had one I carried around for a while, but upgraded to the Bosch.They can be ungraded with a newer fence later on.

I was at Sears over the weekend and saw a gentleman carry of the portable saws over to the register, and was tempted to but in and discourage him from that purchase, but didn't. I can discourage you because you asked for help, he didn't .....:laughing: 

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=portable+table+saw


----------



## DannyT (Apr 26, 2011)

do you know how he might use it? for making hobby stuff or furniture? he might be able to get an older better quality one for that same money on craigslist.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Quality needs aside, those cheaper lightweight saws are actually more dangerous than a bigger full size saw....they wiggle and tip, and there's no operating space in front of the blade. They can also be really frustrating to use, because things don't work as well as they should. Bigger saws do tend to be more precise along with a slew of other advantages, but more importantly they're more stable and have more room in front of the blade.

I love the thought behind your gift idea....that's terrific! :thumbsup: I also like the idea of giving him either a gift card, cash, or check....however creative method you want to use to let him know that your wish is for him to have a TS. Then he can look over the choices, and even browse the used market, which will likely net him a much more substantial saw. A full size cast iron saw with a belt drive induction motor would be my suggestion if it's at all feasible.

Saws like these come along on the used market near me regularly in the $200 range.


----------



## katmeau (Dec 6, 2012)

Thank u all for the responses I really appreciate it. I am going I look for a used one and hopefully will be able to find one we live in a small town with not much selection. Thanks again and happy holidays


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

katmeau said:


> Thank u all for the responses I really appreciate it. I am going I look for a used one and hopefully will be able to find one we live in a small town with not much selection. Thanks again and happy holidays


There could very well be some folks here who know of some good deals near you if you'd post a general geographic area. Feel free to post any Craigslist finds if you'd like some extra opinions. 

Good luck!


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

First, be aware that the benchtop saws are much louder than floor model saws, with belt drive.
The miter slots are usually smaller and normal sized miter gauges, etc, will not fit.
They have fences that are a pain to use.
The only thing they have going for them is light weight.
I have a Unisaw and a benchtop saw, which I can carry one handed to a room, if I need it there. 
I got it at a yard sale for 415. I couldn't imagine throwing away money, buying a bench top for $200. There a lot of Craftsman, belt drive saws out there for sale for $50 - $200 that are far better.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

+1 on giving him a gift card and letting him choose his own. Tools become and are very personal things, layouts differ slightly, fences differ in quality, etc. 

I wouldn't buy somebody a tool but would love to get them a gift card and go with them while choosing one.


----------



## JoeNY (May 8, 2012)

knotscott said:


> Saws like these come along on the used market near me regularly in the $200 range.


I bought that very same saw new in 1991 for $330 - added a Beismeyer Commercial Fence and cast iron 10" outfeed table and got a lot of great use out (built over 60 pieces of furniture plus home improvement projects) of that saw until I sold it to my brother-in-law in 1999 to buy my current Jet 5 hp cabinet saw. He still has it and uses it pretty regularly.

There is a huge difference between a good contractors saw, especially the older Craftsman, Delta, Jet & Powermatic units and a lightweight, low cost, jobsite saw.


----------

